# celiac



## 17460 (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry - I can't seem to find an actual area for celiac questions, but I was wondering...my blood test came back negative for celiac, and yet the nurse who assisted today told me she has celiac and it was found with endoscopy when her blood test came back negative. The doc says the blood test is 97% accurate. How many of you out there had negative blood tests, but still actually have celiac? Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There hasn't been much activity lately, but there is a Celiac section on the sister board to the IBSgroup board www.mediboard.comhttp://mediboard.com/groupee/forums/a/frm/f/450103281 is the link to the celiac forum. There may be some people who have talked about this there.No medical test is 100% totally accurate in every case, but it is fairly rare when the sort of thing the nurse describes happens.K.


----------



## 17460 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thank you! I'll check it out.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome imhopeful


----------

